# Which Airline to Italy



## JimIg23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good Morning all.

We are planning to go to Rome (flying from Chicago or NY).  It has been a while since I have flown to Europe (over 10 yrs!)

Any suggestions on which airline to take (price and quality of travel, going coach )?

Thanks!


----------



## classiclincoln (Oct 17, 2010)

For what it's worth, we flew British Air out of Philly (to London to Venice, then from Rome to London to Philly).  I think your departure location may impact your decision.

Stu


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 17, 2010)

Flying coach, I think they are all about the same. Cramped. Memorable food (not great memories), movies you've already seen, boring. If you have a frequent flyer account, that may influence your choice, or which airline services your gateway airport. We usually put Expedia, or fly.com or Orbitz on the project, plug in the dates, and let them alert us as sales come and go. If the date is soon and fixed just pick one from the choices. Sometimes you can book direct instead of one of the above and save a few dollars. Adjusting your dates can sometimes save enough to pay for extra days in hotels and sightseeing. Last Summer we went 2 days earlier and came back a day later to Barcelona and more than paid for our hotels etc.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 17, 2010)

I would check out www.sidestep.com , which also checks sites like Expedia, Orbitz, and some consolidators, as well as all major airlines.

As to in-flight amenities, the European airlines for the most part have kept things like free alcohol in coach, hot towels, and an adequate supply of free newspapers, that the US based airlines hare largely abandoned.  They also tend to have better food.  Sometimes a ticket from a US carrier includes a codeshare flight on European carriers.  The thing to watch in comparing prices, however, is the ''taxes''.  One bad habit of many European airlines is to tack a large fuel surcharge paid to themselves on as a ''tax'', not a very honest practice but all too widespread.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 18, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Flying coach, I think they are all about the same. Cramped. Memorable food (not great memories), movies you've already seen, boring. If you have a frequent flyer account, that may influence your choice, or which airline services your gateway airport. We usually put Expedia, or fly.com or Orbitz on the project, plug in the dates, and let them alert us as sales come and go. If the date is soon and fixed just pick one from the choices. Sometimes you can book direct instead of one of the above and save a few dollars. Adjusting your dates can sometimes save enough to pay for extra days in hotels and sightseeing. Last Summer we went 2 days earlier and came back a day later to Barcelona and more than paid for our hotels etc.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Good summary! Always fly FF Biz Class for just those reasons.

BTW, just came back from CDG on DL and the AVOD system was inop on the 767. Biz class got a $200 trip voucher and Coach got $100. Surprised me but it will come in handy and pay for my next RT from Steamboat Springs back to DAY. 

Cheers


----------



## kwilson (Oct 18, 2010)

We flew Lufthansa a couple years ago and were very happy with their service.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 25, 2010)

Alitalia is their national airline but, like their country, they've almost gone under several times and often prime for a strike.  For me, to Rome, Air Canada is best as they have the only nonstop flights from Toronto and I can use my United Air points.  Both, as govt airlines and monopolies, are not known for pleasant on board service...and I found the same attitude with Lufthansa.

Brian


----------

